# no remote desktop license servers available to provide licenses



## ejdrijin

The remote session was disconected because there are no remote desktop license servers available to provide licenses. Please contact the Server Administrator.

There are no people logged in the system. This problem was just created as ppl would connect with the server without any problems.

Thanks,
Adrian


----------



## Rockn

There is a grace perios, but you will need to purchase licenses for Terminal Services.


----------



## ejdrijin

i have licenses mate.

thansk for your quick reply


----------



## ejdrijin

what could the problem be??

Thanks


----------



## Rockn

Have you installed the license server and applied the licenses?


----------



## ejdrijin

I went to Terminal Services> RD Licensing Manager & installed the licenses. Now there is written Win Server 2k8 R2 : Installed per user cals TS or RDS - Retail Purchase - Total RDS CAls there is 20 and then under available there is written 'Generate a Report' and under issued: -

What did I do wrong and thanks very much for your help.


----------



## Rockn

I believe issued will only fill in once someone connects to TS.


----------



## ejdrijin

but the problem is that no one is managing to connect


----------



## Rockn

Have you tried it from your LAN as well?


----------



## ejdrijin

yep. .


----------



## centauricw

Is this a workgroup server (meaning that there is no Active Directory domain) or domain server (meaning that it is a member of an Active Directory domain)? If the later is the case, the Licensing Server has to be installed on a domain controller.


----------



## ejdrijin

hey yes its part of a domain.

On the server in the RD Licensing Manager it says that it is activated.

Even on the domain controller in terminal Services Manager, the server is listed under the domain name.

It seems a bit weird and we really need to solve it as soon as possible.

I would appreciate if someone helps.

Thanks


----------



## Rockn

Can you connect from the LAN? Can you connect from a remote connection and if not have you opened your fireall ports?

I would go through the best practices to see if you have missed something.
http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/dd391873(WS.10).aspx


----------



## ejdrijin

ok i solved it... removed the role and added it again. it worked fine, apperently its some kind of bug.

Thanks.


----------

